# CMSA Nationals Live Stream



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Cowboy Mounted Shooting Nationals .. live stream.

Cowboy Mounted Shooting Association "CMSA" - The Fastest Growing Equine Sport In The Nation

Fun stuff! I have friends there ..will be fun to see them via the internet...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Main arena events .. today.


----------

